# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] List users

## rushinblue

What is the command to show the users set up on an Ubuntu Server?

Thanks

----------


## toolzen

You could get that info by doing:

# cat /etc/passwd

or

# lastlog

which will give you a list of every single user plus the last time they logged in (or "never logged in" if that user had not logged in ever).

----------


## Morpheun

Look at /etc/passwd

----------


## rushinblue

Thank you both very much.

----------


## joshdale

thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## APSy

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jamesdouglas

# lastlog   <--- very nice command.  Thanks!

----------


## GonZo

> # lastlog   <--- very nice command.  Thanks!


sure! very usefull

----------


## oldos2er

Back to sleepy sleep. Closed.

----------

